# General Chat > General Discussion >  What Are the Best Tips for Environmental Travel?

## robwotson

Whether you're traveling to Canada or visit the ecologically pristine abroad, travelers should be themselves with the arm green tips for eco-travel. Some of the best tips for eco-tours include the creation of a reusable water bottle, which limits the trash, using public transport, and learn about the specific rules and regulations in the ecotourism region that is visited. When traveling with children, it is also recommended to train children in good habits green. Green tourists should be aware of local flora and fauna in the region and to avoid disturbing the environment by collecting insects or picking flowers. If you are staying in a hotel, the tourists choose a green hotel practices a range of ecological patterns.


When you choose the environment Green Hotel, travel, tourists should be looking for signs that the number of hotel practices ecotourism habits. Some hotels can claim to be environmentally friendly, but in fact stress only one or two green travel practices. Visitors should look for hotels that implement a series of environmentally friendly practices, such as allowing guests to reuse towels and sheets, or provide activities for guests traveling to the environment. Staff must be well trained green hotel green practices. Travelers should also find hotels that use renewable sources of energy, low-flow toilets, biodegradable packaging and hygiene products.

----------


## xenosadams

To reduce the amount of gas fumes, and wear and tear of vehicles, should take measures for an environmentally friendly way to travel. The tourists would have to walk or use public transport is to move from one place to another. If you walk, visitors should take the opportunity to pick up trash along the path. Bicycling is another way to reduce the use of fossil fuels, while exploring the area.

----------


## vvjack05

Green tourists should be aware of the local fauna and flora in the area, and avoid disturbing the environment through collecting insects or picking flowers.Even if you can't avoid taking the plane to get to your destination, not hiring a car when you arrive will greatly improve your carbon footprint. Not only that, but it means that you are more likely to explore the surrounding area at close hand and reduce the inevitable stress levels associated with driving in a foreign country.

----------


## hotelscyprus

There is no any specific tips for environmental travel. Travelers or tourists must aware of what should be done and how not to spoil the atmosphere. If we follow that..it would be great and environmental friendly.

----------


## saniajacob

Whilst traveling in a foreign country, it is essential to minimize your impact of weather. there are some environment things to keep in mind when traveling such as garbage, food and health, camping and water, transport, electricity and local environment issues.

----------


## memboxlee

This is the most important thing about it. Travelers or tourists must aware of what should be done and how not to spoil the atmosphere. If we follow that..it would be great and environmental friendly. So it is very necessary to do.

----------


## tawandamupariwa

To reduce the amount of gas fumes, and wear and tear of vehicles, should take measures for an environmentally friendly way to travel. The tourists would have to walk or use public transport is to move from one place to another. If you walk, visitors should take the opportunity to pick up trash along the path. Bicycling is another way to reduce the use of fossil fuels, while exploring the area.

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

Green tourists should be aware of the local fauna and flora in the area, and avoid disturbing the environment through collecting insects or picking flowers.Even if you can't avoid taking the plane to get to your destination, not hiring a car when you arrive will greatly improve your carbon footprint. Not only that, but it means that you are more likely to explore the surrounding area at close hand and reduce the inevitable stress levels associated with driving in a foreign country.

----------


## markcaug

Whether you are traveling in domestic or abroad, you must check environment of that place. It is most important for your health. You must to avoid plastic product. Must to use local public transport. Always practice and share your recycling habits with friends and relatives.

----------


## kadentrom

Sustainable travel is a way of traveling that has a positive impact on the ecosystem as opposed to a negative one. Traveling sustainably allows you to keep your carbon presence as small as possible and helps maintain our planet's natural resources.

----------


## eddiecrosby

Green tourists should be aware of local flora and fauna in the region, and to avoid disturbing the environment by collecting insects or picking flowers. Even if you can not avoid taking the plane to get to your destination, not to rent a car when you get will greatly improve your carbon footprint.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

There is no any particular guidelines for environment take a trip. Vacationers or tourists must conscious of what should be done and how not to mess up the environment. If we adhere to that..it would be excellent and environment helpful.

----------


## outsourcefirm

There is no any particular guidelines for ecological take a trip. Vacationers or tourists must conscious of what should be done and how not to mess up the environment. If we adhere to that..it would be excellent and ecological helpful.

----------


## seniorlivingca

To reduce the amount of gas fumes, and wear and tear of vehicles, should take measures for an environmentally friendly way to travel. The tourists would have to walk or use public transport is to move from one place to another. If you walk, visitors should take the opportunity to pick up trash along the path. Bicycling is another way to reduce the use of fossil fuels, while exploring the area.

----------


## pollardjames

To reduce the amount of gas fumes, and wear and tear of vehicles, should take measures for an environmentally friendly way to travel. The tourists would have to walk or use public transport is to move from one place to another. If you walk, visitors should take the opportunity to pick up trash along the path. Bicycling is another way to reduce the use of fossil fuels, while exploring the area.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

To decrease the amount of gas toxic gases, and usage of automobiles, should take methods for an green way to travel. The vacationers would have simply to move or use trains and buses is to move from one place to another. If you move, guests should take the opportunity to choose up garbage along the direction.

----------


## rickeydepp

There is no any specific tips for environmental travel. Travellers or tourists must aware of what should be done and how not to spoil the atmosphere. If we follow that. It would be great and environmental friendly.

----------


## donaldbotham12

To reduce the amount of gas fumes, and wear and tear of vehicles, should take measures for an environmentally friendly way to travel. The tourists would have to walk or use public transport is to move from one place to another. If you walk, visitors should take the opportunity to pick up trash along the path. Bicycling is another way to reduce the use of fossil fuels, while exploring the area.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Green tourists should be aware of local flora and fauna in the region and to avoid disturbing the environment by collecting insects or picking flowers. If you are staying in a hotel, the tourists choose a green hotel practices a range of ecological patterns.

----------


## kevindonald270

To reduce the amount of gas fumes, and wear and tear of vehicles, should take measures for an environmentally friendly way to travel. The tourists would have to walk or use public transport is to move from one place to another. If you walk, visitors should take the opportunity to pick up trash along the path. Bicycling is another way to reduce the use of fossil fuels, while exploring the area.

----------


## craighood

Whenever you go for travel, you must check environment of that place. It is most important for your health. You must to avoid plastic product. Must to use local public transport. Always practice and share your recycling habits with friends and relatives.

----------


## eddiecrosby

Green tourists should be aware of local flora and fauna in the region, and to avoid disturbing the environment by collecting insects or picking flowers. Even if you can not avoid taking the plane to get to your destination, not to rent a car when you get will greatly improve your carbon footprint.

----------


## alijeckson

Green tourists should be aware of local flora and fauna in the region and to avoid disturbing the environment by collecting insects or picking flowers. If you are staying in a hotel, the tourists choose a green hotel practices a range of ecological patterns.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

The tourists would have to walk or use public transport is to move from one place to another. If you walk, visitors should take the opportunity to pick up trash along the path. Bicycling is another way to reduce the use of fossil fuels, while exploring the area.

----------


## kevinjack542

When you choose the environment Green Hotel, travel, tourists should be looking for signs that the number of hotel practices ecotourism habits. Some hotels can claim to be environmentally friendly, but in fact stress only one or two green travel practices. Visitors should look for hotels that implement a series of environmentally friendly practices, such as allowing guests to reuse towels and sheets, or provide activities for guests traveling to the environment. Staff must be well trained green hotel green practices. Travelers should also find hotels that use renewable sources of energy, low-flow toilets, biodegradable packaging and hygiene products.

----------


## katejoli

Green tourists should be aware of local flora and fauna in the region and to avoid disturbing the environment by collecting insects or picking flowers. If you are staying in a hotel, the tourists choose a green hotel practices a range of ecological patterns.

----------


## peermurphy

There is no any specific tips for environmental travel. Travellers or tourists must aware of what should be done and how not to spoil the atmosphere. If we follow that. It would be great and environmental friendly.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

If you walk, visitors should take the opportunity to pick up trash along the path. Bicycling is another way to reduce the use of fossil fuels, while exploring the area.

----------


## rupertharris

Green tourists should be aware of local flora and fauna in the region and to avoid disturbing the environment by collecting insects or picking flowers. If you are staying in a hotel, the tourists choose a green hotel practices a range of ecological patterns.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

To reduce the amount of gas fumes, and wear and tear of vehicles, should take measures for an environmentally friendly way to travel. The tourists would have to walk or use public transport is to move from one place to another.

----------


## thomasmarteen

Whilst traveling in a foreign country, it is essential to minimize your impact of weather. there are some environment things to keep in mind when traveling such as garbage, food and health, camping and water, transport, electricity and local environment issues.

----------


## rajnish

Very Nice tips shared above thanks for that.

----------


## bhagwatijayraj

If you walk, visitors should take the opportunity to pick up trash along the path. Bicycling is another way to reduce the use of fossil fuels, while exploring the area.

----------


## Malton

Well,I am here and read out all the tips about the environmental travel and i agree with all reviews about
it.According to me that we should be travel in the good environment because good environment is the best
source for keep good health.....

----------


## withdi

Carry less clothes, eat at veggie restaurants and use a cycle to travel around.

----------


## janetrudolph

sorry i don't know.......

----------

